# fantastic deal in brantford



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

OooLALA !


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@Milkman ...


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Screen grab before it’s gone...


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

I contacted the seller... with the hope that they have plans in the future to come to Montreal. I guess it's worth a shot.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Gone now.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

surprised it took so long🤪


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

We'll see it up again in a day for $800 from someone who finds it amazing and would hold onto it were it not for [insert generic selling reason].


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Had someone really wanted this and contacted me, I would have been willing to secure it and pass it on. 

I would have no use for such an amp myself and I'm not in the business of buying and selling gear so I don't pay attention to these "opportunities", but I'm generally willing to help other forum members.


----------

